# Smith Brother's art deco "1941 Future of Car Hauling"



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*This is a project by fellow member and incredible sawdust maker, Smith Brother . Since I am posting this for him I'm using the red lettering to distinguish my words from his whenever a post contains both.*


...........................


Hello forum friends,

I need to tell you how this build started. A friend I met on the Buick forum collects old interesting photo's. He knows that I am a maker/builder, and suggested that after I completed the 1945 Buick parade float that I was building, that this piece would be cool. 

Within his collection he had a picture of a 1941 rendering that an unknown artist produced, an Art Deco vision of the future of car hauling. The 1st. picture shows this rendering, it is the one on the LEFT, black & white.









From this picture and without plans I spent over 200 hours producing it. It is 26" long. I made two versions of the trailer, pic #1 shows both, the left one is like the rendering. I designed the one on the right, it will be OPEN on one side only. It will hold 2, 1-24 scale cars.

Most pic's tell their own story, but [this one] is special. I'm a D.O.G., (darned old geezer), also known as a Buick guy. In the early 40's GM/Buick came out with their 'X' frame, they were very proud of it, so to SALUTE/HONOR it, I made the loading ramp of like design. In a couple days when my friend Steve posts finished pic's, you will see it in action.









All aluminum is billet, no shiny tape, etc. All work was done by my hands, well, exception cutting of materials, but no mills, lathe's etc.









As many of you know, wood can be painted to look as good as the best of automotive finishes, just takes some good materials and time. I sprayed all the wood with HIGH FILL TWO PART PRIMERS, I used white, in an effort to make the red brighter, I think it worked, you will see soon. I'm a tight wad, so didn't want to spend $50.00 for a pint of color. I found at Menard's rattle can Lacquer bright red, $3.77 a can, took 2-cans, and 1 clear. I sanded the primer to 600, then sprayed color, sanded that to 1000. 

Clear coat was then sprayed. I had block sanded where possible, I KNOW HOW TO MAKE THINGS FLAT AND STRAIGHT, so final results are a very smooth, glossy finish. I give the entire piece a B+ grade, wife says A, but she is my buddy......LOL.

















Thanks for putting up with my rambling.

Dale in Indy AKA Dale L. Smith


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

More pictures:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, Dale. When I saw the other pictures you sent me I had no idea that the metal fins were actually metal. I thought it was silver paint. Man, that's awesome!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, this place is a ghost town. Even Smith Brother himself is staying away from his own thread. What's up guys? Are you suspicious as to why I posted this for him? He's been having difficulty with posting pictures and asked me to help him out this way.

Oh well, I tried. Maybe the completed pictures (when I receive them) will spark some interest.


----------



## kyrus29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks great so far! The details are already starting to show.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Steve pic's of the finished piece should be in your E-box.

I am pleased that you have agreed ONCE AGAIN to post for me. 

If no one likes my build, hey, that's ok, I had a wonderful time with the build. I learned a long time ago that some of my builds are indeed strange, but as long as I enjoyed making such, well, I'm a happy camper. 

Dale in Indy 

I turn 76 Monday, fun time in my life, great wife, and family.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Dale,

That is among other things VERY,VERY COOL. All I can say is keep the build coming. Steve, thanks for posting. 

Hays


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

You are truly bringing his dream hauler to life. Very streamlined. They just don't make cars like that anymore. It's a shame. Great job Dale.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Really cool. One correction... this style is streamline/machine age. The collective thinking at the time was "progress", moving forward. Its often lumped in withart deco but the real art deco movement began in the mid to late 20's and morphed into the above mentioned about 36, 7, 8. This machine age style is a bit different.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally I have always felt it was some of both, with that said, I don't profess to be an expert regarding Art Deco, or Streamline/Machine age. 

I have seen Train engines that have this look too, and they were probably Streamline/machine. 

In any event, I built this as a CLONE to the rendering, had fun doing it too. 

Thanks for your comments,

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Whatever you call it I like it alot.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll get your latest pictures up tomorrow, Dale. The dining room table has been in use all day so I haven't taken my laptop out of the bag. I haven't looked at the email yet but I'm anxious to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd comment, but I've been told to take a break from the forum... so.....


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Love your designs and your work...Hope you will continue to display them on the forum.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

........................

Hello,

Most pic's tell their own story, 

1st. Shows trailer on its side, mounted in the jig for cutting the 1/2" deep slot/groove for aluminum trim. If you look close at the jig near the saw blade you can see the pencil mark for alignment. I hit it the trailer spots dead on, lucky dude I am..., that's a circular panel blade, same thickness as my aluminum, again lucky.... The trailer is narrower at the rear, so had to plan for that too.









2nd, Shows trailer hook-up guide plate. Trailer has 5/16" steel pin.
Aluminum hadn't been steel wool buffed yet. Reflection liter the paint.









3rd.& 4th. 3/4 frontal, and side views. All 22 wheels are wood. Cab door hadn't been glued in place when picture was taken.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*CONT'D:*

.........................

5th. & 6th. More views. Paint is super smooth, no orange peel, carpet reflections muddy the water so to speak,

















7th. Shows ramp made like the 40's GM/Buick 'X' frame, I am honoring it..... Those are aluminum rivets holding plates in place. 









Last pic is of the three models I have made for myself recently. Casting the 1930 24" front wheel drive rail car was a B----. Still working on it, wheels are just some arty fun stuff, steering wheel is one of the actual knock off wheels it will run on. Will be powered by a airplane engine. SOMEDAY, maybe..., note wind flow over each wheel, stainless steel welding rod to match each wheel shape. Square, rectangle, round, and triangle. Just something fun, that's all.









Note wheels under the front of trailer, I have no clue as to why artist
added those, unless he/she felt at some point in the future those wheels would be steered too.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*CONT'D:*

..............................

Hello, 

It is finished, well, I still need to glue cab door in place, held by double stick tape, which is loose in pic's. I didn't have plans, all from a single picture of an artist 1940 rendering. I don't keep track of build times, but would guess over 200 hours.

It is MORE RED than pic's show. 26" long, 38" with ramp in place. The ramp is to honor the Buick/GM 'X' frame of the early 40's. Note non-skid paths inside trailer, and trailer walls are lined with sheet aluminum. 

I give it a B+. Most of all, I can't tell you how much fun it was to build. Wonderful stress remover, hehehe. 

I have already began the next model, it is the 1940 GM FuturLiner, HOT ROD VERSION. It will be approx. 28" long. 

Wishing you all the best, and for sure, GOOD HEALTH,

Dale 

P.S. I have no clue as why artist in 1940 put wheels under front of
trailer, I just followed the rendering.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*cont'd:*

.................................


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

simply awsome


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is some awesome stuff. I love the look of the metal on the red-painted wood. I keep getting visions of a 50's diner. It makes a bold statement. Well done, Dale. You are a master at these interesting, beautiful and unusual models.

You don't see this kind of stylized work very often anymore. It's a real treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Steve for the kind words, and a REAL BIG THANK YOU FOR POSTING FOR ME......for sure!

I have started the GM FuturLiner, HOT ROD version. It was never made, it was done by a fellow, 3-D model only. My model will be 28"+ long.

If you are up to it, we could start a new thread, post the picture of the 3-D model I am working from, then every few days, post progress. 

I have the sides cut out, made a contour gage for top side curve, and have begun the shaping, so if you are game, I can send such.

It's your call my friend,

Dale in Indy


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool - I love the art deco style!!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Look again at the picture and I think you will find those wheels at the front of the trailer are smaller than the tires and up higher off the road. They are the landing gear for dropping the trailer when its not hooked to the tractor. Back in the old days trailers all had wheels instead of pads on the legs.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a good reason for the wheels to be there, but I have several pic's., and they are the same size.

Size may not matter,,,,,,,,,hehehe. 

Remember this is a rendering, not a picture of a REAL THING. The artist may have felt his piece would use same size all around. 

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Dale, just to get this straight, you went from one picture and no plans and somehow produced that amazing model?

All of your models are very impressive looking!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I give it an A+


----------

